# Retrogame custom firmware RetroFw



## Deleted-482716 (Mar 22, 2019)

need some help... I just installed RetroFw on my retro game rs97 k101 pro WHATEVER! and I can't seem to figure out how to add games? the only tutorials I found were for windows, and I have a mac. I tried connecting by USB but it would not show up in disk utility!
PLEASE HELP
thanks


----------



## Stwert (Mar 22, 2019)

I’m more familiar with OpenDingux, but just in case, when you go into options (on the device) is there a Mount option? If there is you’ll have to select that for it to show up.

Is yours the type with an internal SD card, or the ones with a “cartridge” which has a Micro SD slot?


----------



## Deleted-482716 (Mar 25, 2019)

there is a mount option, but I don't know how to select it. mine has an internal sd card


----------



## Stwert (Mar 26, 2019)

The mount option is what you’ll have to select to make it show up as an external storage device.

Saying that, I’ve heard some revisions have a hard time with mounting.

If you power it off, connect via usb, then power on while holding the B button down, does it show up in finder?


----------



## Deleted-482716 (Mar 26, 2019)

YES, i got it to mount in Finder, can you tell me where i could get an opendingux .img file for my board revisison v.2.1 
thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stwert (Mar 26, 2019)

Great, glad that’s one problem solved.

There’s a firmware on Dingoonity which supports all motherboard versions apart from PLUS, so you can check that one out here


----------



## Deleted-482716 (Mar 26, 2019)

THANKS MAN! I APPRECIATE IT!!!


----------



## Stwert (Mar 26, 2019)

No worries, always happy to help.


----------

